# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Discussão de Artigos >  Mudanças Da Água

## Roberto Pacheco

Necessary Maintenance - Water Changes 


Manutenção Necessária - Mudanças Da Água 


Há poucas coisas neste passatempo que são de estática ou uniformes completamente compreendido. Os efeitos de mudanças regulares da água não são nenhuma exceção. Eu ilustre para você exatamente porque eu acredito que as mudanças da água são uma integral parte da manutenção regular nos tanques do recife e quanto deve ser mudado em uma vez.

Eu ouço que alguns dizem que nunca fizeram  mudanca da água sobre seus tanques. Eu ouco que outros dizem apenas o oposto; que muito mudanças regulares da água. Eu vi os tanques que olham grandes com ambos e os tanques que olham horrible com ambos - mudanças da água não são um cure-all para tudo nem qualquer coisa específico. Que sendo dito, eu direi aquele no meu anos da experiência reefkeeping, quase todos os tanques que têm regular as programações de mudanças da água olham o mais melhor.

As mudanças da água são um custo relativamente baixo e fàcilmente uma parcela atingível de um regime regular da manutenção. Ajudam removendo os produtos waste não desejados e contaminadores possíveis. São também benéficos na recolocação de aqueles nutrientes e elementos, que são consumidos normalmenteno tanque e substituído não prontamente. Eu vi mesmo os tanques que usam mudanças da água como a única fonte do replenishment (nenhum suplemento adicional). Quando isso for nao praticável para a maioria de nós devido ao tempo, ao custo, e ao headache, seria ideal.

Um artigo chave a estar ciente de é o efeito da diluição de mudanças da água. Em ordem para que uma mudança da água seja útil, você deve remover uma parcela do molhe inteiramente e substitua então essa parcela. Se você adicionar novo molhe ao o sistema, remove então o mesmo volume, você está reduzindo realmente o valor de sua água nova significativamente devido à diluição. De fato, você está removendo alguma da água que nova você adicionou apenas, embora na realidade você diluído abaixo os compostos você está tentando remover e está removendo então uma parcela de essa água diluída (figura 1).




Figura 1 - Diagramatic respresentação de dois formulários de mudanças da água. remoção (superior) seguida perto recolocação nova da água. a adição (inferior) da água nova seguiu pela remoção do volume igual. N representa uma concentração do contaminador.


Automatização
Há uns métodos diferentes para a recolocação da água do aquário com graus variando de facilidade. A maioria de povos drenam seus depósitos e substituem o velho água do tanque com água nova usando um sifão ou uma colher e algumas cubetas. Alguns tenha sistemas elaborados das válvulas e do encanamento como uma parte integral do seu sistema que permite a remoção e o replenishment simultâneos de dois que diferem áreas da instalação.

Eu executo na maior parte mudanças bi-weekly regulares da água comum lixo 30g misturando lata, uma bomba do mag 7, e alguma tubulação. Eu funcionar a água nova no depósito quando simultaneamente desviando a linha do retorno principal em umsegundo desperdício 30g recipiente sem parar a bomba do retorno. Isto permite a facilidade máxima e devido ao volume grande de meu depósito, pouco a nenhum misturar de novo e de velho água antes da eliminação.

A automatização, no general, reserva um mais fácil mais água livredo hassle troca, que como se sabe lhe faz um mais fácil e mais prontamente chore terminado.

Quanto devo eu mudar?
A parcela mudada, ou o por cento do volume do sistema substituído,são uns críticos emita ao falar sobre a remoção de toxicants e de toxins possíveis, e recolocação de elementos e de nutrientes valiosos.

Considere esta situação hipotética. Você está limpando acima em torno do o tanque, quando alguém anda perto e acidentalmente derrama uma solução da limpeza em seu tanque. Que você faz? Uma vez que o pânico inicial subsides, você realize que você necessita executar algumas mudanças daágua. O produto químico, felizmente, não é muito tóxico, mas é ainda um interesse e usar o carbono ativado e um skimmer não o removerá. Assim, você tem uma cubeta do saltwater preparado... é bastante?

Figura 3 ilustra a fração restante (em %) do composto em seguida mudanças da água de tamanhos variando. Mudanças de dez, vinte, e trinta por cento tenha a eficácia diferindo na remoção do líquido delimpeza.




Figura 3 - 10, 20, mudanças da água de 30. e de 50% e seus efeitos dilutory. Anote eficácia de % maiores das mudanças. O half-life de um hipotético o composto no aquário (t1/2 ou hora nas mudanças remover ametade) ocorre em 8, 3, 2, 1 mudam respectivamente.


Se você dever executar 10% muda em seu tanque para remover o líquido de limpeza, far-lhe-ia exame de 23 mudanças da água para começar dentro o nível do composto o tanque para baixo menos a de 10% (9.85%) da concentração começando. Do mesmo modo no volume de 20% e de 30% mudado, far-lhe-ia exame de 11e de 7 água mudanças para trazer para baixo o nível a 8.6% e 8.2% de começar concentração respectivamente. Quando eu não recomendaria um volume da água de 50% mude para a maioria de tanques, ele é muito muito mais eficazem eliminar derramamento original do líquido de limpeza. Faria exame de somente 4 mudanças da água para trazer nivele para baixo abaixo a 10% (6%) da concentração original.

O risco, no volume da água de 50% mudado, vem tipicamente de choque e stress aos occupants do tanque devido ao salinity, à temperatura, e a outra diferenças physical-chemical que ocorrem entre a água velha do tanque e novo água. Para esta razão, a menos que for uma situação verdadeira daemergência, eu não promova mudar 50% do volume da água.

O exemplo da mudança da água de 10% é também negativo. Quando 10% for melhor do que nenhum volume real mudado regularmente, fará exame do tempo muito para remover algumas ameaças potenciais e para substituir aqueles compostos que são artigo de valor ao tanque. Em figura 4, ilustra mudanças de 10% e efeito de uma mudança tão pequena. Trinta mudanças consecutivas da água de 10% o volume total significa que você estará deixado ainda com oquase 5% do começando a concentração dos contaminadores. Na linha com essa consideração está esse fato que em melhor, 30 mudanças da água fará exame dametade um do ano para terminar mais em de um por a semana.

Figura 4 - Ilustração dos % restantes e das partes reais por milhão (mg/liter) adição supondo restante de 2ppm de um toxicant.

Os efeitos de mudanças da água exemplified nos casos onde os povos têm  underpowered skimmers, nenhum skimmer em tudo, ou os tanques muito pequenos. Água em mudança em uma base regular pode ter o mesmo efeito que o corredor um skimmer na remoção de desperdícios orgânicos, embora a falta de um skimmer permita mais decomposition bacteriano dos compostos (menos remoçãoreal-time) antes de elimination.

Após ter considerado o resultado de mudar porcentagens variando da água volume, eu sugiro altamente as mudanças da água de 20 ou de30%, executadas em a base semi-regular. Geralmente cada 2 a 3 semanas ou sempre que circunstâncias dentro o tanque parece mudar ou a água gira um tanto o amarelo devido ao ácidos orgânicos do edifício do decomposition acima.


Mudança da água tabela do volume 

Volumes da mudança da água (em galões) por o tamanho do tanque

Tamanho do tanque nos galões
 Volume Real Estimado
 Água estimada para 20%
 Água estimada para 30%

A tabela dá os tanques os mais comuns do tamanho e seu substantivo e volumes estimados nos galões. O volume estimado é 70% do máximo volume do tanque como a água que supõe esses areia, rocha, evários formulários da vida ocupe o espaço restante. Volumes da mudança de vinte e trinta por cento (em os galões) são mostrados.



Para alcançar nossa tomada curta o forum para discutir este artigo, estala aqui

Copyright 2003 Compartimento Em linha De Aquarist Avançado

----------

